# Thinking about buying pit pup, need help



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

I've been looking for a pit pup for a while now. Found one I like, I have to travel 4.5 hours to get it though. I was wondering if someone tell me if I'm over paying or making a mistake. I can send you the link to the add.. Its on Craigslist


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

If you’re buying from Craigslist it’s a mistake. No reputable breeder would sell their pups on Craigslist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello tanman. I would be more than just a little leery about anyone who is selling any breed of dog on Craigslist. There has been countless people on this forum alone who have bought what they thought were APBT's only to find out they bought a mixed breed dog with no pedigree papers. If you have your heart set on this particular pup, text the owner and demand a picture of the pups pedigree papers which will show the dogs ancestors. If they give you a run around about not having the peds or they are in the mail and they're waiting for them to come, misplaced, etc. a BIG alarm should go off.

Reputable APBT breeders do *not* list their dogs on Craigslist. Usually every pup in the liter is already spoken for before the breeding takes place. Be wary of terms like "blue nose"or "red nose" to describe their pups. This is another trick to make you think it's a special breed instead of a mutt.

Before you exchange any money or make a 4.5 hour drive check back here and let us know about the peds. If he does send you a picture of the peds, post it here so we can verify that they are legitimate blood lines. All it takes is a computer and a printer to make up your own peds. 
Something smells bad about this. Don't get burned.

Joe


----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

I have pictures of them just don't know if they are legit.


----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Those are bully bloodlines not pitbull bloodlines. If it's only 3-600 buy it any more tell them screw off


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Quick check on what I could based on what I could see in my phone - ped appears legit but these dogs are American Bullies not American Pit Bull Terriers - the papers say APBT but because the AmBully is newly recognized in the past several years a lot of the papers are wrong. Def bullies - so it depends on what you want and what you’re looking for. 

I’m still real leery of CraigsList and won’t do business there, nor will any good legit breeders.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

he is 400-


----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

thank you guys. Almost the only pup i can find within 5 hours with papers


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That’s a fair price for that dog. All comes down to what you want. Don’t buy a dog just because it’s “all you can find”. Make sure you’re getting what you want and can handle or it’s likely to not end well. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

i like a lot of them, but i want one with papers and stuff incase I want to show or breed


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

There’s a lot more to showing or breeding than just the papers. Just do your research and understand the structure and health of the pups and what to expect as far as conformation. Taking your time with the process now will pay off down the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> There's a lot more to showing or breeding than just the papers. Just do your research and understand the structure and health of the pups and what to expect as far as conformation. Taking your time with the process now will pay off down the road.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At risk of ruffling feathers or being banned, not really....

Get a dog with papers, take it to a show, place or dont. Learn and improve.

Doing that alone would be lightyears ahead of mods, admin and most with "clout" here....

As far as breeding while I agree with the FACT no active member here has any business breeding(regardless of cute forum title) they also have no business trying to lecture anyone else on the practices they have little to no experience about...

I've seen high ups say ridiculously unfounded things on breeding(then blame not having a working dryer and kids as the reason), I've seen the absolute TRASH "certified breeders" here have produced(and swindled ppl on), I've seen the things "expected from a "REAL" breeder" be ignored because of who it was and who got the pups, mods with no experience try to give Confo advice on puppies(they were WRONG), etc...

So yes there is a ton more to breeding but theres not a reliable source for quality info who is active(that's taken seriously) that can help this person.

His best advice is to yes buy the reasonably priced dog, take the ukc papers and get abkc papers, go to every show imaginable, find someone in the bullies who will help them and learn from them.

Otherwise he'll get old info, misinformation, uneducated info and a bunch of cool lingo tossed at him by glorified novices and he'll never get anywhere.

Hes a good deal further than most here. Support him.


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm confused. You say no one here has any business breeding (or lecturing, due to no experience), yet you say this person who says they want the papers "in case" they want to breed are a lot further along than anyone else and should be supported... simply for wanting papers "in case" he wants to breed...


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Dobie said:


> I'm confused. You say no one here has any business breeding (or lecturing, due to no experience), yet you say this person who says they want the papers "in case" they want to breed are a lot further along than anyone else and should be supported... simply for wanting papers "in case" he wants to breed...


Nothing confusing about it unless your reading comprehension isnt to par....

If he buys a dogs with papers, goes to shows, and gets a mentor in bullies he can learn from(all things previously mentioned) THEN he would be way ahead of most here and gain the experience and knowledge to breed.

Then I went on to say the fact that hes interested in learning, showing, and possibly breeding, but trying to find a dog with papers and get into showing he is far ahead of mutt owners breedings their junk dogs cause "theyre cute and well behaved"


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

Haha he said "in case" he wants to show. You're the one who wrote out all the details which he didn't even respond to yet.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Dobie said:


> Haha he said "in case" he wants to show. You're the one who wrote out all the which he didn't even respond to yet.


Let's hear your solid advice for him then...


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

Just pointing out what doesn't make sense is all 🙂 you're way jumping the gun here


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Dobie said:


> Just pointing out what doesn't make sense is all &#128578; you're way jumping the gun here


So you dont have anything to add and cant read? You're a true asset to the forum


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

No, you're right. I have no experience breeding. But I'm on my way to pick up my am bully pup (with papers, incase i want to breed) and thanks to the mere words of your post I'm way ahead of everyone on this forum. Thanks!


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Dobie said:


> No, you're right. I have no experience breeding. But I'm on my way to pick up my am bully pup (with papers, incase i want to breed) and thanks to the mere words of your post I'm way ahead of everyone on this forum. Thanks!


Lmao can you handle that and your poor "under weight am staff"??


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

He's better now, thanks for asking!


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Why, did you give him to someone else? 

Perpetrate that cycle of shelter mutts more?


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

Ha. No, I have him. Love him to pieces. Personal attacks on my dog are quite low, though.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Good thing I'm not out to pet bellies and win popularity contests then...


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

Me neither. At least I don't jump to insulting people just because they replied to a comment.


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

I know it hurts your pride when a newbie speaks to you


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Man I remember when you had to actually insult someone for it to be an insult....

Now you call a shelter mutt a shelter mutt and its "low and insulting"... you're the person who didnt put in the time to get a well bred dog, you rushed to the shelter got a mutt and want ppl to act like it's a pure bred show ch you actually put work in. 

Its a mutt and you're a novice if you find the truth insulting I promise life will only become more difficult...


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

You haven't "hurt my pride" you've just ignored a majority of the post I made to spin and gas light your bs....


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

I was talking about my reading comprehension but ok. Anyway i read your post and all my reply was was that he said "in case" he wants to breed/show and you're over here saying he's so far ahead of everyone just because he got the papers "in case" he wants to breed or show. Who knows if he even has the dog home yet. You're the one wrote up the entire plan which he never even responded to as of yet. But whatever makes you feel important i guess!


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

When did i say i was insulted by you calling my dog a mutt? And i never acted like he's pure bred or that i bred him. That was my very first post on here when i didn't know the bully mix vs pure bred terminology. And no, i didn't rush to get him. I went back over the course of a few months because i didn't find anyone i liked. Then I found him. I'm sorry that offends you that i picked him? I mean if you read my original post it's pretty clear I'm not trying to kid anyone about where he came from. I even put "amstaff" in quotes so I'm not sure what you want me to do about an error i made a year ago

Oh and to be clear, i was referring to "poor underweight amstaff" and suggesting he's only doing better because i gave him away.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Bulldoggin' said:


> At risk of ruffling feathers or being banned, not really....
> 
> Get a dog with papers, take it to a show, place or dont. Learn and improve.
> 
> ...


I wasn't being unsupportive or at least not intending to. I even said the same things you did lol. I would never in a gazillion years give anyone breeding advice. I just suggested doing a little reading on the standards and to learn what he can ahead of time to know what to except. I have been to some UKC shows and know some knowledgeable bully people who show/breed their dogs and do very well that I could refer him to.

Now I'm NOT saying I know anything aside from what I've seen and read. Experience is by far the best teacher I won't argue that point one bit but doing a little research and talking to truly knowledgeable bully people will help knowing what to expect especially since the OP thought he was buying a pit bull and he wouldn't be.

Hey at least I've got the ped stuff down and can confidently read em' and research em'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> Bulldoggin' said:
> 
> 
> > At risk of ruffling feathers or being banned, not really....
> ...


Makes me wish Joe knew a ton about bullies lol. Would help the OP and others a bunch.

Joe, go become a bully judge and breeder lol


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Idk how Joe’s going to feel about that but he would make a great judge! 

I do get a good giggle from those who think they hurt your feelings or pride. If they’ve spent any time reading anything you’ve posted they’d quickly learn that that just doesn’t happen! I have first hand experience with getting my feelings hurt a time or two by you but ONLY when it was about things that I needed to hear. If people in general would stop being so defensive and actually listen to what they’re being told they could learn a ton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> Idk how Joe's going to feel about that but he would make a great judge!
> 
> I do get a good giggle from those who think they hurt your feelings or pride. If they've spent any time reading anything you've posted they'd quickly learn that that just doesn't happen! I have first hand experience with getting my feelings hurt a time or two by you but ONLY when it was about things that I needed to hear. If people in general would stop being so defensive and actually listen to what they're being told they could learn a ton.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could but im not here to high 5 morons or pet anyone's belly... I call it how I see it and dont pull punches. You want sugar and sweetness call Willy Wonka or Rue Paul...

Some ppl want their tummies rubbed because they've done nothing... sorry but having a loose plan(even if it's full of ifs(much like my post was)) and are willing to learn/do footwork you are way past someone who rushes to a shelter, grabs anything with a square head, brags about their "pit", and comes here to get a nipple tickled over it....

If you say something stupid I'll call you out. Idc if you're Jesus or Richard Stratton... I have never suffered fools.

To hurt my pride or feelings you'll have to do a lot more than prove illiteracy and get some mutt lmao

I was trying to help the kid with advice he really needed and wouldnt hear. Get it show it learn from that and use the dog as a ice breaker to meet a mentor.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

You mean you won't rub my belly?! What if I told you it was like Buddha's belly and good luck to rub it?



Bulldoggin' said:


> Get it show it learn from that and use the dog as a ice breaker to meet a mentor.


Seriously this is the best advice out there. Especially the mentor part. Hoping to do exactly that once I get down south.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

I got the same advice once. 

But what do I know?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow this post went way far left field!!! OP honestly your best option to find a decent dog be it an APBT, AmBully, AmStaff, Etc. Etc. Whatever you are into do some research and pick a breed. Then figure out which registry you would potentially like to go with. Find out the closest shows then go to shows and introduce yourself to breeders. That is your best option. Honestly if you want a reliable animal and not some questionable genetics coming from a questionable breeder. NO way I would pay 600 for a questionable dog. I say questionable as the lineage on that pup is AmBully but is registered APBT. 

In that instance I would like to ask where are you located just general area I'm sure I probably know of or can find some that can reference some reputable breeders in your area.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Cute pup, but it's not going to do much in the way of shows. Eyes too far apart for one... could be due to the pup's age, but the eyes look like they're going to be bulgy later on. But what do any of us experienced folks know? 

You should do what I did... find a pup from a breeder who actively shows and competes... keep that breeder as a mentor, go to shows, find other mentors... and then maybe think about breeding if they think your dog is worth it. 
Learn about conformation, learn about health testing. You have to work pretty dang hard to be a good breeder. 

There ARE some of us on this forum that know what we're talking about, and have good breeding programs.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Indie said:


> Cute pup, but it's not going to do much in the way of shows. Eyes too far apart for one... could be due to the pup's age, but the eyes look like they're going to be bulgy later on. But what do any of us experienced folks know?
> 
> You should do what I did... find a pup from a breeder who actively shows and competes... keep that breeder as a mentor, go to shows, find other mentors... and then maybe think about breeding if they think your dog is worth it.
> Learn about conformation, learn about health testing. You have to work pretty dang hard to be a good breeder.
> ...


Send peds...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Bulldoggin that's not what this particular post is about we need to refocus this topic or the OP will lose all the valuable info he has recieved. I don't understand why everyone has to turn everything into a my *@#% is bigger then yours contest.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Asking to see peds is a private measuring contest??? Lol... 

And wait are you a mod? Cause if not "you have no say if I can or cant learn"!!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope not a mod but a mods gonna come on here and tell everyone arguing on here the same thing not telling you what to do just trying to defuse because none of what y'all are talking about is related to the original post. Since the first person replied to you. Pretty sure that's how things work around here still but I could be wrong wouldn't be the first time I'm sure. It would be different if you made another post continuing the debate that looks like its gonna go sideways..


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Well like I've been told only mods have a say and members aren't to police other members... so thanks but you've done more side tracking with all that than I did asking for a PM of peds....


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:cop::stick::flush:
:rofl:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Bulldoggin, you need to quit de-railing threads. The OP shouldn't have to sift through your rhetoric to find the advise that's been given. Take it to PM's or start a new thread instead of clogging up another members thread. 
It's not what you're saying it's the condescending way you say it and go off topic, This helps no one. You can be a valuable source of information but lose the unfiltered attitude. 
Come on man, you know how this works. Please stay on topic or start a new thread.


----------



## blackpitowner (Jul 15, 2018)

Did you buy the puppy?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

